# Benefiber Treatment for IBS-D



## 20645 (Jul 8, 2006)

I recently had a series of tests, including a colonoscopy and upper endoscopy.The Doctor said that it appears I suffer from IBS.He said that the drugs used to treat IBS have undesierable side effects and he reccomended that I try a fiber supplement for the next 8 weeks, and if that does not work, I should schedule a followup appointment. I thought Fiber Supplements were for treating constipation?The doctor (a gastrointerologist) gave descriptions of several different types of Fiber and several different brand names. As a start, I am trying Benefiber (Guar Gum). This is my first day. Does anyone else have experience with Benefiber for treating IBS-D?


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I think treating it with fiber is nuts. Never worked for me........however........I guess there are a few that it does help....proving again that IBS-D is different for everyone.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fiber absorbs water. It is not a laxative it does not make you go like a stimulatory laxative or anything.For constipation it works because it holds water in the stool from when the gut dumped water into the food being digested and won't let it be sucked out when the colon recycles it. This keeps stool easier to pass.For some people with diarrhea it helps absorb the excess water in the stool that makes it too loose and firms it up.For some people with IBS-D fiber works really well.K.


----------



## 21341 (Jul 4, 2006)

my grandmother suffers from ibs and she went to the mayo clinic and they told her to take a tblspoon of pepto and metamucil (sp?)...this has helped her with the D b/c now she has regular BM's..unless she misses a day of doing this


----------



## 23589 (Apr 22, 2005)

i take metamucil every am - helps me alot. wonder if i should also take some pepto??


----------



## 21341 (Jul 4, 2006)

does anyone else find that other people in their family have ibs?....like i said earlier my grandmother has it on my dad's side as well as my dad and me....could this be genetics?


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

I believe Benefiber has helped me. I had tried Citrucel, caused alot of gas. But Benefiber has seemed to bulk up bms


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

fiber may bulk them up but does it lessen the amount that you go?????? Or just make if firmer when you do???


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Twocups--yeah, the fiber can reduce the amount you go. It helps make you more regular, and that can include frequency. I've found Fibercon to be the best fiber I've tried so far. It doesn't upset the IBS-D, and it comes in tablet form. Two to six of the caplets a day, and I'm better than I am without them. I have had a rough stretch for the past couple weeks, but that's IBS for ya'!. It just always seems to show its evil face!


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

I believe that the theory that fiber helps IBS-D by adding "bulk" to the stool has been almost universally repudiated. In newer articles on the subject, it is mentioned as possibly beneficial for constipation but not for diarrhea. Thank God. This screwball theory never had one shadow of a shred of an iota of data to back it up. The literature in support of "conventional therapy" for IBS has always been noticeably bereft of anything resembling actual science, so this is a step in the right direction. I'm not saying: "Don't try fiber." All I'm saying is: "Don't get your hopes up."


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It has worked for enough IBSers here that I still think it is something worth a try because if it does work for you, it is a fairly benign treatment.I'm not sure if I can tell which IBSers (either C or D as depending on what is actually causing the C it can make C people worse as well) it will work well for, but my guess is tending to the milder end of stool consistancy and frequency issues. Severe either way IMO tends to be those it doesn't work for.Yep there is a lot less of the fiber is the one and only treatment all IBSers need attitude which is IMO a very good thing, but there are some people it works very well for and so it is usually worth a shot.K.


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Kathleen,I think you make a fair point. I think my annoyance was directed against the very attitude of a lot of doctors that you mentioned. And you're right, there is certainly nothing to lose by trying it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well there was a time when about the only eduction any doctor got on IBS was these peeps just need to eat more fiber, fortunately since then we've learned a lot about what is going on in IBSers that is unrelated to fiber content of the diet so I think it is becoming less common. It will take a long time to get that particular "meme" out of the medical profession (at least we don't have to deal with the "you are just upset your BM's aren't matching the idealized stool you dream about" meme when they were trying to diagnose IBS in a purely Freudian way back in the first part of the 1900's. Which I think would have gotten any doctor I saw punched in the nose.)I can understand how frustrating the "fiber only" idea can be. K.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

If we are taking a head count on fiber's effectiveness for us IBS-Ders, put me in the hell yeah it helps category. IMO it helps take away most of the cramps too. Don't ask me how... And don't forget the gentle sweeping action in the bowel, helps keep it clean in there.


----------

